# anyone in Chalkidiki?



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't see much activity for Thessaloniki or surrounding area. I lived on the first leg in Chalkidiki and loved it. Easy to fly in to and not saturated with other expats (unless that is what you want) fantastic beaches. Greece is so much more than Athens, Corfu, Crete or Rhodes


----------



## Bigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi lindanoto, i am planning to move to chalkidiki, exactly on the first leg. What was your favourite place there? I want to buy a property somewhere there but have hard time deciding where exactly. I am looking for a great sandy beach, lively and charming village. i will appreciate some advice. By the way, I was contemplating Abruzzo but lately changed my mind.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Have you scrolled down and read some of the other threads Bigi? My advice would be to NOT buy until you have lived there at least one and preferably 2 years. There are various reasons for that but the main one is that there is no way to know if you will 'stick' until you have been there a couple of years at least. Read some of the other threads for more on that.

How will you be able to live in Greece legally? Do you have a passport other than your Canadian one?


----------



## Bigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi OldPro, thank you for replying. Yes, I read the previous posts. In fact, I really like your posts. I have Eu citizenship, so one less thing to worry about. My idea is to buy property and rent it out for one or two years during the summer until I am ready to leave Canada. I have so many questions and this is why I joined the forum. Researching on line the tax laws, the real estate market, the process of buying is one thing but hearing stories from people who have done it is another. I have no doubt I will "stick" in Greece, as you said .


----------



## media2003 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everybody!My name is Jelena.
It is very a interesting topic about living in Chalkidiki for me.But I have noticed none has been here for long time.Last weekend I visited my friend who lives in Thessaloniki and she showed me Chalkidiki,we were at the first leg Kassandra.I loved it.We we visited one beach,i don't remember name,but I can tell it was amazing.So,it would be very interesting and handy if somebody who lives there can tell more about living in Chalkidiki.Many thanks.


----------



## Trolovi (May 26, 2016)

Hi!My favorite is second leg-Sithonia.There we found the best sand and beaches and my dream is to move from Serbia to Greece and j would likw to buy little house and garden on Sithonia.If any one have idea and good price let me now.


----------

